# Stronglift 5x5



## Srobbo18 (Dec 8, 2008)

Came across this program, is it any good ?

I have been doing free weights for about 2 years, usually doing a 4 day split, but only now really understanding that compound excersises are by far the best for gaining full body strength. my stats are as follows

body weight 90kg height 5'9"

body fat 12%

bench press 120 kg 2 reps

deadlift 120 kg 6 reps

squat 120 kg 5 reps

only recently started doing deads and squats

(sory about spelling )

What sort of training program would u advise me to gain full body strength and size


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

its very good, you do any 5x5 program and eat well then you will gain...


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

stronglifts is a great program also theres the excel spreadsheet to keep track of your progress (if your abit nerdy like that).

but like grey phantom said eat like an horse and get stuck into it and you should see some solid gains.

on another note stronglifts is only the start when it comes to 5x5 you can go on for ages with the different set ups i.e madcow, 531 etc...

I found when i did 5x5 it was the most addicted id been to the gym always wanting to do new pb's and beat last time even if its only 1.25kg your still upping it!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

5x5 sl or wendler ss is all you need as a basic workout. Good going


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm a week into the 5x5 and I love it as stated above if you et the spreadsheet you can keep track of what your lifting and your PB's will go up each time


----------



## Srobbo18 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replys lads, thinking of starting the sl5x5 next week, would u say to start with just the bar or should i start with say 50% of my one rep max ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Srobbo18 said:


> Thanks for the replys lads, thinking of starting the sl5x5 next week, would u say to start with just the bar or should i start with say 50% of my one rep max ?


50% of 1rm increase smaller muscle groups by 2.5kg and legs/deads by 5kg


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

I started with just the bar mate but it quickly mounts up, hoe that helps


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

Srobbo18 said:


> Thanks for the replys lads, thinking of starting the sl5x5 next week, would u say to start with just the bar or should i start with say 50% of my one rep max ?


If you go to the stronglifts website you'll be given the free literature and spreadsheet and you fill in your current max lifts on the spreadsheet and it will tell you what weight to start at.

Good luck with it, I've been doing it for about 2/3 weeks now so things are just starting to get interesting as far as the weight is concerned.


----------



## Srobbo18 (Dec 8, 2008)

BigRampage said:


> If you go to the stronglifts website you'll be given the free literature and spreadsheet and you fill in your current max lifts on the spreadsheet and it will tell you what weight to start at.
> 
> Good luck with it, I've been doing it for about 2/3 weeks now so things are just starting to get interesting as far as the weight is concerned.


Ok thanks i will do that  just starting on the bar alone seams like it would take to long to get to where i feel i am............


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

Srobbo18 said:


> Ok thanks i will do that  just starting on the bar alone seams like it would take to long to get to where i feel i am............


I know exactly what you mean It also says to only increase the weight by 2.5 kg per session but if the lifts are too easy then its ok to do it by 5 kg which is what I've done each time but as things are starting to get a bit heavier I think I might drop it down to just 2.5 increases to stop me stalling and to keep me increasing weight every session.


----------



## rick2quick (Jun 20, 2011)

Guys whats the 5x5 routine.

Also the madcow and 531 ?

Cheers.


----------



## Srobbo18 (Dec 8, 2008)

rick2quick said:


> Guys whats the 5x5 routine.
> 
> Also the madcow and 531 ?
> 
> Cheers.


Look here mate

http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/


----------

